# Swollen under chin



## Konakuer (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello everyone, this isn't my hedgehog but a friend's. He's worried about some swelling on his hedgie, so I'm here to ask for him.

The hedgehog is 5 months old, he says he acts like always but he doesn't finish his food. That's the only weird thing, oh and the swelling...










Those are the pics he sent me. He says there's no sight of anything like a bug bite or a scratch, so we have no clue how this happened. Also, he's taking him to the vet tomorrow, but I'm worried because there are not a lot of good exotic vets around here... I'd like to know your opinion or if you have seen anything similar before. Thanks!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I wonder if he could have fallen and hit his chin on something? I am glad he is going to the vet because it looks swollen and he probably needs some anti-inflammatory medicine. I have not seen anything like this before though...could he be cramming his face through the bars on the cage? just some thoughts but I really don't have any idea.
Please let us know what you find out,
Susan H.


----------

